# Universities in Dubai



## jasminep (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm 2 credits short of finishing my undergrad from a Canadian university and, since I'll be living in Dubai for the next little while, I was thinking of just taking those courses in a university here as a visiting student and transferring them back to my home university. I've been looking around at some of the universities, but I'm not really sure whether they even offer that. Any help or suggestions to the below questions would be appreciated:

1) Are there any universities in Dubai where I can attend as a visiting student? (ie: I'm not a degree student at that university, just doing some courses)

2) Do I always have to take a full 5 credit load or can I only take 1-2 courses per semester?

3) What are the pros and cons of the various universities here? Which university would you recommend?

4) What are universities like here compared to North American universities?

I realize many of you may be beyond your university days - but would appreciate the responses.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

1) Are there any universities in Dubai where I can attend as a visiting student? (ie: I'm not a degree student at that university, just doing some courses)

I'm not sure about that, but the best way to get information, is to go to the universities and ask.

2) Do I always have to take a full 5 credit load or can I only take 1-2 courses per semester?

If you want to get credits for undergrad, you have to take at least 3 courses per semester.

3) What are the pros and cons of the various universities here? Which university would you recommend?

Universities are expansive, like super mega expansive lol, but there are some cheaper ones which are still as good as the more expansive ones.

I've heard that the Zayed University is pretty good and the Wollongon University or the American University in the Emirates (not the American University in Dubai, I only heard bad stuff about that one)

4) What are universities like here compared to North American universities?

I never went to a North American University, so I don't know.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

if you consider my advice i would just suggest finish your credits in Canada, your better off with that.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

No university will allow you to finaish a degree from any other one. They are a business. You have to be willing to take one year's worth of credits or they won't even discuss it with you.

Your professionsal student.....


----------



## jasminep (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually there is such a thing as visiting students. Most universities here have no problem if you want to take some courses at their university and transfer it back to your home university. I've called up a few places and many even allow you to take part time courses. One course of five courses, they're still making money. I just don't know much about the various universities and I was hoping to get feedback on that.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Any univeristy will let you take classes, but if you want to finish a degree, then it is a different story.

There are many great universities here and if you just want to stay in student mode, it will look good for your home school. But don't expect to finish a degree here or anywhere with just a few hours.

That was my only point.

Best of luck.


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

There is a canadian university in dubai. As far as i know the university is very flexible here. Evening parttime classes are very common here too and the university actually promotes it as i know form a friend working over there in IT. Anyway better to check with the university here before making decisions. this is the contact number of the university here: 0097143218866


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Holy thread revival, Batman!!!


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Holy thread revival, Batman!!!


haha. good things never die.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nafi, please check the dates of all the university threads you are replying to - we appreciate your input on the matter but most of these threads are quite old.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

or the OP has already graduated!


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Nafi, please check the dates of all the university threads you are replying to - we appreciate your input on the matter but most of these threads are quite old.


OK. Will do moderator. Thanks for the info.


----------



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Please need some input ..Am currently in American university in Dubai but am thinking of transferring to the Canadian university of Dubai for BBA .Would it be a wise decision


----------

